# Помогите оценить аккордеон Horch



## andrey. (13 Окт 2013)

Уважаемые форумчане, помогите оценить инструмент. Остался от деда аккордеон, состояние видно на фото, отклеился кантик, но он сохранен, нужно приклеить) Как определить год данного инструмента и правильную стоимость?
Заранее Вам благодарен!


----------

